# Carrier Air



## myrtle beach bums (May 25, 2009)

Our 29' OB Carrier air unit is making a odd noise. I don't know anyway to describe it, but like a coffee maker. It sounds like it's perculating. It's cooling fine but instead of just the regular fan noise that's always on, there is an additional kind of "popping" or "gurgling" sound. Any ideas. I'm sure it's probably running a lot, the temp. here is 95 degrees. Any ideas what this could be?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Is the noise more prevalent outside the TT? I ask as Carrier units have a slinger ring on the condenser fan that makes a gurgling noise. This ring sucks up condensation from the evaporator (Indoor) coil and sprays it across the condenser (outdoor) coil. This provides better disposal of excess condensate while improving capacity and efficiency. Generally the Carrier units don't drain as much water down the side of the TT and on the ground because of the slinger ring. Its the same technology that Carrier uses in their PTAC (Hotel) units.

Hope this helps,
Michael


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I would guess Michael's on the right track. Depending on the slope of the trailer, the water may be pooling up a bit in the drainage tray before running out onto the roof.

Can you get up and look? Has it done it at several campgrounds, different slopes, etc?


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a picture that may help. The evaporator (indoor) section is underneath the white plastic on the right side. The condenser (outdoor) section is on the left side. This is the only picture I took (with my hand held) when I cleaned my AC unit a couple weeks back. Hopefully you can see the red circle I added towards the bottom of the picture. This is where the condensate drains out of the evaporator section. The condensate then has to fill a small reservoir that puddles water underneath the condenser fan so the slinger ring can work. On a Carrier unit the reservoir must fill before water will ever start to drain from the roof. That's part of the design, less water drainage outside of the unit.

Example: When I camp in the mountains of NC there is less humidity (and less load) so most of the time I get no water drainage off the roof from the AC unit. The slinger ring can dispose of all the condensate produced by the AC. When I camp in SE GA or FL I can hear the slinger ring slinging water like crazy and I still get plenty of water off the roof.

The only reason I know anything about something called a slinger ring, is because I am in the AC business. I am a Factory Tech Rep for Carrier so it helps with the details, but I dont work for the RV division. Sometimes I wonder how they come up with these crazy names









Hope this info helps,
Michael


----------



## myrtle beach bums (May 25, 2009)

4fun_timers said:


> Is the noise more prevalent outside the TT? I ask as Carrier units have a slinger ring on the condenser fan that makes a gurgling noise. This ring sucks up condensation from the evaporator (Indoor) coil and sprays it across the condenser (outdoor) coil. This provides better disposal of excess condensate while improving capacity and efficiency. Generally the Carrier units don't drain as much water down the side of the TT and on the ground because of the slinger ring. Its the same technology that Carrier uses in their PTAC (Hotel) units.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Michael


Actually, it sounds perfectly normal outside. The sound is only coming from the inside and we are on a level campsite. I'm not seeing any kind of run-off at all. We have been camping for two days and the first day it sounded normal inside. It started the second day late morning. We haven't used this fifth wheel when it was warm until really this camping trip.D Do you think the slinger-ring could make this noise inside only or is it only an outside noise?


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

myrtle beach bums said:


> Is the noise more prevalent outside the TT? I ask as Carrier units have a slinger ring on the condenser fan that makes a gurgling noise. This ring sucks up condensation from the evaporator (Indoor) coil and sprays it across the condenser (outdoor) coil. This provides better disposal of excess condensate while improving capacity and efficiency. Generally the Carrier units don't drain as much water down the side of the TT and on the ground because of the slinger ring. Its the same technology that Carrier uses in their PTAC (Hotel) units.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Michael


Actually, it sounds perfectly normal outside. The sound is only coming from the inside and we are on a level campsite. I'm not seeing any kind of run-off at all. We have been camping for two days and the first day it sounded normal inside. It started the second day late morning. We haven't used this fifth wheel when it was warm until really this camping trip.D Do you think the slinger-ring could make this noise inside only or is it only an outside noise?
[/quote]

It can hear in or out but I tend to hear it more when outside as the indoor air noise from my unit drowns it out. I did tape my duct connections which gave me way more airflow out of the vents but it also added more indoor air noise. It is easier for me to hear it just as I step away from the TT and am in eye sight of the AC. If the AC is cooling fine, I would suspect all is well. If you have access to the AC the cover is very easy to remove and you could check the evaporator drain to make sure water is draining. Typically you will know when its not draining by water dripping from inside the unit.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

That noise is water condensation that is being blown up by the AC unit. Eventually - it will fill to the point that when you have been running the unit, it will cover the inside of the AC with water and when it shuts off, it will pour down inside the Outback. This will create panic with DW's, kids and Grandma's who are along for the trip. Don't ask me how I know.









It was suggested to me that I more regularly check the drain ports in the AC since it is so dusty and windy where we live. Oh one other thing - if your Carrier was assembled like mine and that thermistor thing that looks like a steel pencil with a bundle of wire connected to it is not installed correctly (just left hanging, untouched by the installer), your AC will shut down often causing additional panic. Your AC acting like a waterfall plus shutting off every 5 minutes when it is 95 and humid outside results in a desire amongst the "less rugged" in a family to "motel camp". Again - don't ask me how I know this.









-CC


----------

